

Eric Schmidt calls for regulation of mini-drones - Henn
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-22134898

======
uvdiv
_"How would you feel if your neighbour went over and bought a commercial
observation drone that they can launch from their backyard. It just flies over
your house all day. How would you feel about it?"_

Well to throw Mr. Schmidt's own words right back at him, you could "just
move".

[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/11/04/google-ceo-eric-
sch...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/11/04/google-ceo-eric-schmidt-
privacy_n_776924.html)

"Google CEO Eric Schmidt's Most Controversial Quotes About Privacy"

------
cowkingdeluxe
It's disappointing that the chairman of Google is resorting to this kind of
fear-mongering. Spying on neighbors all day long? Terrorism? Come on now.

Meanwhile, he explicitly mentions that it's not a problem for Government use
and I'm assuming he is implying that no regulation is needed for commercial
use either.

Is he not concerned about all the data access on my neighbors that
maps/earth/street view/google glasses provides?

Seems like this is more of a defense on Google's business model and or
authority power, rather than a concern for society.

------
zobzu
meanwhile, google also urges everyone to use google glass. much easier than
flying in ur friends bedroom!

id also point out that commercial uavs: (as in stuff citizens can buy)

\- dont carry weapons

\- dont fly more than 15min for stationary uavs (multi-rotors) due to current
battery technology

\- "nobody " cares about what their neighbors are doing.. and when they do,
they dont need an uav to film their garden.

i believe most of the scare is commercial, such as aerial street mapping, much
cheaper via uavs than with google cars, for example - thus accessible to
everyone

------
kh_hk
You should accept that he is 'almost' right. It's true that this technology
(as most of them) can be used for spying and terrorist purposes, but
regulation is the worst (and most anti-competitive) way of handling this
issue. The article does not mention what kind of regulation, though.

One would expect the chairman of a company whose motto was "don't be evil" to
ask for awareness and education on the technology instead of regulation.

------
pohl
Instead of government regulation, why not let the free market take care of
this with personal anti-mini-drone countermeasure products?

------
dharma1
I wouldn't worry about the privacy aspect - an indeed Google Glass is much
more of a worry in this sense.

But AFAIK drones are already being used to carry things into prisons and over
borders. I really hope terrorists don't start using them.

------
fakeer
Oh, but use our Google Glass. Record everything you see on the way. Don't
watch/record a couple kissing on the bridge. You recorded it? Uhh..hh.. well,
upload on YouTube anyway, it's not that bad.

Hypocrisy. Hypocrites.

